# Timeshares with serious water parks



## shifty1981 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sitting here watching Undercover Boss and it's about a Water Park chain. It got me wondering if there are any great timeshares out there that water parks are the major theme/activity. We're in the process of buying at Smugglers notch which has lots of pools and some slides, but it's not the same as a water park. the water park chain is called Great Wolf Lodge.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are some discussions you may find helpful - Water Parks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 30, 2011)

*Gatlinburg TN & McGaheysville VA.*

The WestGate timeshare in Gatlinburg TN has a major serious indoor water park. 

Ditto Massanutten in McGaheysville VA. 

( They spell it _McGaheysville_ but they pronounce it _McGackeysville_.  Go figure. )

Liki Tiki (Orlando FL) has a minor whimsical water park -- basically just a nice outdoor pool with lots of fun stuff for kids -- nice, but well short of any kind of "serious" standard for real water parks.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wyndham has 2 timeshares that are hooked up with the wilderness chain. The one in Wisconsin Dells (which we go to often) has 4 outdoor and 4 indoor water parks. Makes the resort a year round attraction. They also have one in Tennessee which I think only has 1 out door and 2 indoor. I'm not exactly sure as I have never been to that one. 

Jason


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 30, 2011)

My sister's youngest son's and his 2 playmates Moms convinced themselves to take their respective herd )(11 kids) to the Great Wolf Lodge in Williamsburg. You have to be checked into units to use the waterpark - I thought my sister was insane. So, I booked her an (free to her) overlapping TS unit at Wyndham Kingsgate for her hide-out. 

My nephews know Kingsgate well as does my sister. Her husband decided that with the extra place (the Kingsgate TS), he would go also. It worked out well - the video game room is part of their activity fee (no coins used); *the Great Wolf Lodge's videos are very pricey*. My sis had the 5 boys for 6 hours playing video games at Kingsgate; then back to the Great Wolf &  Waterpark. 

The two resorts are less than 2 miles from each other, I believe.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jan 30, 2011)

The Atlantis has the best activities of any hotel/timeshare (Harborside) I've ever visited:

http://www.atlantis.com/thingstodo/waterpark.aspx

It's like having your own Blizzard Beach onsite (well, maybe not as much stuff as Blizzard Beach -- but close!).


----------



## yumdrey (Jan 30, 2011)

Harborside Resort at Atlantis. That is one big waterpark for ALL AGES!
Lake Harmony (Willow brook at lake harmony is the newest resort in there) has great waterpark inside the resort.
Massanutten has waterpark too.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 31, 2011)

Harborside at Atlantis would be my Number 1 pick for all ages. It is simply wonderful!

Another resort with a nice waterpark is Ron Jon Cape Caribe (RCI resort) in Cape Canaveral, FL. Great family resort with waterpark, it's on a nice beach, and within driving distance to Orlando attractions.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 31, 2011)

Which of these resorts have waterparks that are free to guests and which ones require an extra fee?


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 31, 2011)

Silverleaf's The Villages in Flint, TX has an indoor waterpark.  According to their website (see below), it is the second largest indoor water park in Texas.  There is an additional fee to use the water park, with a slight discount for Silverleaf owners.

There is usually very good availability with RCI, under 10 TPUs for a week in off season.

Disclaimer:  I've never stayed at this resort or visited the waterpark, I just know about it because I am a Silverleaf owner.


http://www.waterparkatthevillages.com/


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 1, 2011)

hjtug said:


> Which of these resorts have waterparks that are free to guests and which ones require an extra fee?



Owners/guests/exchangers do not pay any extra fees while staying at Harborside (owners pay an "Atlantis access fee" as part of the maintenance fee).  If someone rents a Harborside unit directly from Atlantis or through a travel agent such as Expedia, there are pretty steep daily fees added to the room rate but not direct fees for water park usage.  If someone rents a Harborside unit from an owner, there are no fees above and beyond the rental rate.

Clarification -- There are fees for swimming with the dolphins, but not for use of any of the non-dolphin related water attractions.


----------



## ocdb8r (Feb 1, 2011)

I second Harborside Atlantis as king of the hill when it comes to timeshares connected to a waterpark.  

The Wisconsin Dells Wyndham probably comes in second.  https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do I am pretty sure access to the parks is included with a stay at the timeshare.


----------



## bccash63 (Feb 1, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> I second Harborside Atlantis as king of the hill when it comes to timeshares connected to a waterpark.
> 
> The Wisconsin Dells Wyndham probably comes in second.  https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do I am pretty sure access to the parks is included with a stay at the timeshare.



Yes, wristbands for the waterpark are included. dawn


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 1, 2011)

bccash63 said:


> Yes, wristbands for the waterpark are included. dawn



As is the sister resort in TN. 

Boyne Mountain Resort has an indoor water park, but if you are staying at Mt. Run or Hemlock  or the other Boyne Vacation Club properties on exchange or renting from an owner you need to pay. They have package deals that include the water park if you book via Boyne itself.

 It was rated one of the top indoor waterparks in the country, according to Boyne.


----------



## Tommart (Feb 1, 2011)

*Orange Lake*

The River Island section of Orange Lake has a very large and nice waterpark.  It is entirely outdoors, but heated.  People were using it in 50 degree temperatures last month.  It has one of the best "slow moving" rivers that I've even seen.  Something like a quarter mile long with no places where they spray you with water (yeah).  It's also pretty wide.

The water park is very nicely done.  Most adults, sunbathers, and very young children would love it.

However, it has only a couple small slides--only about 20-30 ft. in length.  It has no wave pool, no long tube slides, no wave riders, no fast slides, etc.  Teenagers will be bored. 

It does not cost if you stay at any Orange Lake resort, but there is a daily charge for innertubes ($9/day if I remember correctly).


----------



## Tommart (Feb 1, 2011)

*Massanutten Waterpark*

Massanutten has six resorts, and all have access to all Massanutten facilities.  Unfortunately, some have additional charges.

Massanutten has two "free" indoor pools, and 3 or 4 outdoor pools that are open in the summer.  Weather permitting, the Woodstone outdoor pool stays open from early May through late September.  The other outdoor pools are open from Memorial Day through Labor Day.

Massanutten also has a Waterpark that is open to the general public.  It has both an indoor and outdoor section.  Massanutten has plans to double the size of the indoor section, and more than double the outdoor section, but that plan has been on hold.  In September, a salesman told me "he thinks the outdoor section will be slightly enlarged this winter."  I'm not holding my breath.

In my opinion, the indoor park is very well designed.  There's a large locker room, floating stream, five long tube rides (3 require inter tubes and 2 are body only), wave rider (surfing), indoor/outdoor hot tub, second hot tub, and several small children areas with 3 or 4 smaller slides, walkways, splashing water, etc.  There's also a sunbathing area.  The roof is open to the sun.  There's a fast food restaurant, bar/lounge, and buffet -- each with large sitting areas.  There's also a large video game room.  Inner tubes and life jackets are complimentary.

Outdoor, there's a wave pool, medium sized children's pool, and very fast water slide about 50 yards long.

The negative is admission price.  General admission is $38 adult, and $28 children.  It's $10 for a non-swimming adult.  There is a reduced rate for 5PM and after.

If you buy the Massanutten Activity Cards (or get free cards for sitting through a presentation), the cost is $19 adult, and $13 children per day.  There are also multi-day, weekly, and yearly rates.

Massanutten timeshare owners have a different rate.

In the summer the hours are typically 10 am to 10 pm.  In the winter, the hours are generally noon to 8 pm. (Note all times and rates are subject to change.)

So in February, you can play golf, your spouse can go to the waterpark, and your children can ski. Go to massresort.com for photos and more information.


----------

